# Exclusive 2008 Taylormade r7 rane revealed!



## sdp (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, As the 2008 new gear is starting to appear I've been searching for stuff and found the new Taylor r7 range here:

REVEALED: New TaylorMade range! - Golf News - Today's Golfer

Looks like there have been some big changes. On there (Home - expert tuition and all the latest golf news - Today's Golfer) there's also the new Wilson Staff Spine driver for 2008. Looks like even they've gone square!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hi I've found while browsing the Taylormade site There for 2008 there is going to be a Burner Iron set.
TaylorMade Golf - Irons - Burner XD Irons - Overview


----------

